# welcher schlauch (dicker = mehr durchfluss??)



## amselmeister (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich mache mir gerade einen 200L Regentonnenfilter und muss nun noch einen neuen Schlauch haben der länger ist.
Meine Pumpe ist nur eine 2500L Pumpe und muss das Wasser circa 2,5 m aus dem teich raus und dann 90cm Hoch in den UVC Pumpen.
ich hoffe die schafft das.

Mein jetziger schlauch ist 3/4 ". Also recht dünn.
Auf die Tüllen passt auch 1".
sollte ich den nehmen? Habe ich dann einen vorteil da größer oder eher einen nachteil.
Ich habe zwar mehr druchfluss aber habe ich bei dem dünneren nicht mehr ,,druck,, dahinter?


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Mai 2015)

Je dicker der Schlauch ist um so besser ist es 
Aber bei deiner 2500Ltr. Pumpe kommt auf 90cm Höhe doch kaum noch was an


----------



## amselmeister (28. Mai 2015)

Ja ist das so? Ich weiß nicht. Also 70cm habe ich ja nun schon mit dem 3/4 schlauch und da kommt genug an.Also das jetzige System läuft das dritte Jahr.

Ich befürchte ja das ich eine neue brauche. Nur ist dann wieder die frage welche?

Woran sehe ich denn ob das für meinen Regentonnenfilter reicht? Also solange was rauskommt ist gut oder woran mache ich eine zu schwache Pumpe fest?


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Mai 2015)

Dein Teich hat 3500Ltr
das kommt jetzt auf deine Tonne an wieviel Ltr. die verträgt.
aber ich würde schauen das du min.1500Ltr. in der Stunde umwälzen tust.
einfach am Ausgang mal einen 10 Ltr. Eimer unter stellen und die zeit stoppen bis er voll ist.
Dann siehst du was raus kommt.


----------



## amselmeister (28. Mai 2015)

was heißt verträgt? Die tonne ist doch immer voll. Also 200Liter.

und was heißt nun wasser umwälzen?

Also ich würde schätzen das ein 10L Eimer nun da wo der UVC samt siebfilter ist auf ca 70cm höhe in 30-40 sekunden  voll ist.


----------



## Nori (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn du jetzt einen neuen Schlauch kaufst, nimm gleich einen 1,5" Schlauch - notfalls kannst den auf deine jetzige Pumpe adaptieren.
Ansonsten würde ich mit dem jetzigen Schlauch in Verbindung mit der 2500-er Pumpe weitermachen!
Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und hol dir keinen 1" Schlauch nur weil der ohne Adapter an die aktuelle Pumpe passt - spar dir das Geld!
Allso wenn neuer Schlauch dann 1,5" und dann auch mal gerne ne 4500-er Pumpe (z.B. so ne Schwarze Flunder, die hat auch eine Tülle für diesen 1,5" Scxhlauch)
Aber lass den Filter erst mal anlaufen - wechseln kannst immer noch...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (28. Mai 2015)

Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, dass da etwa 1000 l rauskommen.
Ich habe etwa einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 1m aber 1,5“ Schlauch. Bei mir wird die maximale Leistung um 1500 l/h ausgebremst.

Umwälzen bedeutet, wie oft der Teichinhalt durch den Filter gepumpt wird.

@Nori 
Genau an die Pumpe hab ich auch gedacht mit dem Schlauch. Läuft so bei mir.


----------



## amselmeister (28. Mai 2015)

aber warum gleich so groß?
Also einen neuen haben muss ich eh, Und passen tut jetzt MAX 1"
Dann kann ich höchstens neue Adapter kaufen wenn ich meine jetztige Kombi testen will. und es 1,5" sein soll.

aber extra einen neuen und dann in 3/4 ist nicht ratsam? 

Was ist denn eine schwarze Flunder?

Ihr sagt zwar ich soll dass und das kaufen aber auf die frage eine Antwort direkt habe ich nicht, sodass ich das auch verstehe.

Warum also gleich 1,5" . und ist die annahme denn falsch das in einem dünneren schlauch was wasser leicher hoch kommt?

Woran sehe ich denn ob das für meinen Regentonnenfilter reicht? Also solange was rauskommt ist gut oder woran mache ich eine zu schwache Pumpe fest?


----------



## Nori (28. Mai 2015)

Je dicker der Schlauch desto geringer die Reibung - desto mehr Wasser wird gefördert.
1,5" sind absoluter Standart - ist ja auch kaum ein Mehrpreis gegenüber einem 1" Schlauch.
Nimm aber was Gescheites - nimm einen Oase-Schlauch oder was Vergleichbares - vergiss die schwabeligen Baumarkt-Schläuche!

"Schwarze Flunder" ist eine recht günstige Eco-Pumpe - die 4500-er braucht etwa 35 Watt und kostet ca. 50-60 € (wenn sich die Preise nicht total geändert haben die letzte Zeit)

Liter einfach deine jetzige Pumpe nach der obigen Eimer-Methode aus - wenn du in 2-3 Stunden dein Teichvolumen durch den Filter schaffst, dann reicht das für deine Belange (bitte jetzt keine Koi-Maßstäbe mit Teichvolumen in einer Stunde oder noch mehr ansetzen)

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,

schau mal das Video an http://www.naturagart.tv/2015/04/umweltschutz-energiesparende-pumpen/

dann solltest du die Unterschiede bei den verschiedenen Schläuchen leichter verstehen


----------



## amselmeister (28. Mai 2015)

alles klar dann 1,5"
Dann brauche ich nur noch den Adapter für meine Pumpe und den UVC.
Also den Schlauch da hole ich den aus dem teich laden, will nicht schon wieder extra bestellen.Das sind ja diese festen Spiral schläuche. 
So wie immer bei Pumpen meine ich.

Das Video geht nicht, versuche es aber weiter 

Wegen der schwarzen Flunder. Hast du mal ein Link? Was ist das für ein Hersteller?
die suche ergibt nix.
Ich schwöre ja auf die Pontec Pumpen .Sind günstig und gut.

4500er mit 35 Watt klingt ja echt gut. Das hat meine 2500er ja schon die 35 Watt


----------



## koichteich (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo amselmeister,

du hast einen 3500l Teich mit 70 cm Tiefe?
Daran möchtest du eine 200l Tonne anschließen mit ner 2500l Pumpe?
Soweit richtig?

Vergleich zu mir: 5000l
                            2800er Pumpe reduziert dank Schieberegler auf 1200 gelitert für mehr Standzeit für Bakki´s
                            60l Tonne im Original von tetrapond pf 10000
modifiziert á la lotta d.h. erst eine 11W UVC, dann Einlauf unten durch Lochrohr, zwischen den Abstandshalter für die Medien noch viele Mattenschnipsel per Schere, dann durch 5 Matten, 2 Vlies, oben raus und runter in den Teich.

Einlauf hat 1", Auslauf 1,5".
Wasser war in weniger als 10 Tagen Kristallklar bei normalen Wasserwerten.
Hatte allerdings zuvor 80% Wasserwechsel gemacht und dann das "neue" System angeschlossen mit Starterbakki´s.

Das ist nun mein klarer Teich, endlich. Juhuu!!!
 

Grüß Andreas


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2015)

ups, das ist eigentlich das richtige Video 

http://www.naturagart.tv/2013/12/wassertechnik-die-richtige-leitung/


----------



## Nori (28. Mai 2015)

Deshalb hab ich auch empfohlen, dass er erst mal den Schlauch und die Pumpe belässt - der Umbau auf 1,5" dürfte ja keine so große Sache sein, falls dann doch der Schlauch und die Pumpe getauscht werden sollen.

Übrigens:
Ich meinte normale HD Teichschläuche, nicht diese durchsichtigen Saugschläuche.

Hier noch ein Beispiel zur Pumpe (einfach mal schnell gesucht - gibt bestimmt noch günstigere Angebote!)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ECO-Teichpum...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item486eecf8d6

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (29. Mai 2015)

Ja werde testen.
Das Problem ist bestimmt auch meinst selbstbau einlauf von den UVC in den Siebfilter. Dieser fast 90 Grad bogen ist sehr eng vom durchfluss.

Wegen der Pumpe. Das ist ja eine ebay nonname billig pumpe. Ob das so schlau ist.
Zeig mal Bilder was für dich nun HD Teichschläuche sind und was saugschläuche.

Also ich hole diese hier zB
http://www.gartentotal.de/Teich-Shop/Schlauch-Zubehoer/Schlauch/

Mist auf die Pumpe kann ich max 1" bekommen, die haben so ein eigenes System da. Ich könnte nur schauen ob es so doppelnippel gibt mit 1" und 1,5 "

Redet man bei schläuchen überhaupt von 1,5 "
Bin da nun leicht verwirrt. Da im Netzt steht ja auch nur 1 1/4 immer usw.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (29. Mai 2015)

Andre, wenn ich den Link öffne erscheint der erste Schlauch direkt in 1,5“.
Den Schlauch nutze ich auch in 1,5“als Einlauf und 2“ habe ich als Auslass.

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe. Deine Pumpe hat einen Auslass von 1“, richtig?
Wenn dem so ist, glaub ich nicht, dass ein größerer Schlauchdurchmesser viel bringt.
Mehr Wasser wird deshalb nicht gefördert.

Das ein 90° Bogen schlecht für den Durchfluss ist, ist glaub ich bei deinem Filterbau-Thread besprochen worden.


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2015)

Also bei gartentotal kauft man vielleicht einen Grill oder Gartenstuhl-Auflagen, aber bestimmt kein Teichzubehör!
Hier siehst du die versch. Schläuche - der von mir als "HD" = schwere Qualität bezeichnete Schlauch ist der schwarze Vollmantel-Schlauch ...
http://www.pvc-welt.de/Schlaeuche-und-Zubehoer

Da bekommst du auch entsprechende Adapter oder Tüllen.
Hier wird auch zwischen 38mm und 40mm unterschieden - die 2 mm merkt man bei der Montage wenn man ne 1,5" Tülle hat und versucht einen 38 mm Schlauch zu montieren .....

Dass es nicht mehr Wasser werden kann als die Pumpe überhaupt fördern kann ist klar, aber das NG Video zeigt ja eindrucksvoll was ein zu kleiner Schlauch bewirken kann.
Ich hab auch an meiner Pumpe nur einen 1,5" Anschluss, hab aber einen 2" Schlauch angeschlossen - der Unterschied zum größeren Durchmesser war sogar im Spaltsieb zu sehen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Ein grösserer Schlauch ist bei der Förderleistung , meines erachtens nicht zu unterschätzen ,ich hab dadurch schon Filter zu Überlaufen gebracht ,das war dann zuviel des Guten, war glaub ich  von 3/4" auf 5/4" ,die Pumpe förderte wie immer nur der Widerstand im Schlauch war/ wird geringer (der Druck bleibt gleich ,nur die Fliesgeschwindigkeit ist grösser bei kleineren Schläuchen)
Gruss Obs


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (29. Mai 2015)

Ui ...hätte ich nicht gedacht, da die Pumpe ja entsprechend dimensioniert und geplant wurde.


@Nori 
Hast du den 2'' Schlauch auf dem 1,5'' Anschluss mit der Schelle dicht bekommen?
Wenn ja ärgere ich mich, dass ich das seinerzeit nicht einfach mal getestet habe.


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2015)

Nein - geht nicht - ich hab einen Adapter geklebt.

Bei 1,5" auf 2" kannst dir aber auch mit DN 40 und DN 50 aus dem Baumarkt behelfen.....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (29. Mai 2015)

hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.
Davon abgesehen hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht, dass dadurch ein höherer Durchfluss erzielt wird.
Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## amselmeister (29. Mai 2015)

Mal sehen ob das alles klappt usw.
Habe nun einen 1,5" Spiralschlauch gekauft hier vor Ort , der ist sehr Steif und Stabil. (und sau teuer)

Mein Problem ist ja nur das ich von meiner kleinen Technik auf dieses dicken schlauch muss.
UVC und Pumpe sind ja nur für 1" vorgesehen.
Er hat mir nun so Doppelgewindenippel mitgegeben 1" auf 1,5"
Und dann sollte ich den Schlauch auf das Gewinde fest machen.

Also 90 Grad oben am auslass ist glaube ich nicht wild oder? Unten dann an der tonne zum Teich zurück, kommt dann 2x45 und beim Einlass auch.
Macht das denn soooo viel aus mit den 90Grad?

Das mit Gartentotal war nur ein bsp wegen dem Bild und der größe

Ich habe nun eher noch das Problem das die Pontec Pumpe so einen eigenen anschluss hat mit überwurfmutter. Da bekomme ich den adapter gar nicht drauf.

Also meine Pumpe macht in 1m höhe mit dem 3/4 " Schlauch nun den 10 Liter einer in 1 Minute voll.
Wir das mit dem dicken schlauch dann mehr, sodass die reichen könnte?

achja , meine 3500L sind geschätzt. Kann auch weniger sein


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2015)

Wenn du den Schlauch nicht direkt an der Pumpe befestigen kannst nimm ein 10-20cm Stück von einem 1" und adaptier dann auf die 1,5" - hat wie gesagt nicht mit "Kette und schwächstes Glied" zu tun, sondern mit Reibungsminimierung.

Vergiss die Winkelgrade - haben bei deiner Anlage keine Bedeutung - ist für Schwerkraftanwendungen interessanter.
Dein Wasser ist gepumpt am Filtereingang - spielt überhaupt keine Rolle ob du gerade oder im 90° Winkel in die Tonne einleitest - entsprechend fliesst das Wasser auch ab - egal ob gerades Ablaufrohr oder gebogener Abgang!
Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (29. Mai 2015)

Super.

Ja das mit dem dem Kurzen Stück 1" und dann auf 1,5" hatte ich mir auch so gedacht.
Aber ich versuche das erst ohne. Habe so eine Tülle mit innengewinde besorgt. Mal sehen.

Das mit dem kompletten Teichinhalt in 3 Stunden , gilt das trotzdem. Weil das wäre ja mit der Pumpe nicht drin.
Aber ist es nicht egal wie langsam der Filtert. Hauptsache gut?


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2015)

Normalerweise ist eine langsame Filtrierung besser, solange die Wasserwerte passen.
Die Praxis mit "Filterinhalt in einer Stunde" ist meist bei Überbesatz in viel zu kleinen Filtern nötig.
Ob du nun in 3 oder 4 Stunden den Inhalt durchschickst ist nicht wichtig, solange das Wasser ok ist.
Deshalb auch immer erst mal testen, bevor man weitere neue Hardware anschafft.
(übrigens hab gerade ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Filter eingestellt - da siehst du auch die Rohrführung um den CS 2 und die 90 ° Abgänge aus der grünen Biofilter-Kiste)

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (29. Mai 2015)

Weißt du zufällig noch die Antworten die ich heute in meinem Filterthread geschrieben habe? 
Dann bin ich Glücklich  (für heute) love5


----------



## amselmeister (29. Mai 2015)

Habe doch noch ne frage.
Habe gerade diese Tülle mit Innengewinde probiert. Das passt.
Nur ist das Problem, die hat keinen Anschlag und auch keine dichtung oder so.
Kann ich um das Gewinde der Pumpe Teflonband machen ?


----------



## Plätscher (29. Mai 2015)

Moin Andre,

kannste machen aber es ist nicht nötig, zu Anfang wird etwas Wasser durchs Gewinde laufen aber nach einiger Zeit setzt es sich mit Dreck zu und ist dicht.


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2015)

Kannst machen - ist aber egal, ist ja sowieso unter Wasser und dass die Pumpe soviel Druck aufbaut und durch das Gewinde rausdrückt ist bestimmt nicht der Fall.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (29. Mai 2015)

danke


----------



## amselmeister (30. Mai 2015)

also der filter ist ja nun ferig.
Die Pumpe schafft das locker. Da kommt ne menge an. 
Aber der Schlauch ist der letze mist. 

auf euer anraten habe ich mir ja den 1,5" gekauft. Das ist nicht mal das Problem, das Problem ist dass das ja der ganz Stabile ist. Der ist sowas von Steif. Da bekommt man keinerlei Bogen oder form rein. Der hat immer noch seine runde Form weil der ja von der Rolle kommt. Der ist wie beton so Steif.

Mit den Schläuchen passiert ja nix, was spricht da überhaupt gegen da so sehr Flexible zu nehmen?
Bekommt man 32 oder 40mm überhaupt in Flexi?


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

anders gefragt. Welcher Schlauch ist am Flexibelsten, den es auch noch in 1,5" gibt und trotzdem für die Verbindung zwischen Pumpe und UVC (tonneneinlauf) geeignet ist.

Gehen diese auch?
http://www.pvc-welt.de/Saug-/Druckschlauch-Gruen/Transparent-Profi-Vollmantelqualitaet

Also ich meine das den , den ich nun habe der hier ist

http://www.pvc-welt.de/Saug-/Druckschlauch-Schwarz-Profi-Vollmantelqualitaet

Und der ist mega steif, nix mit Flexibel. Der drückt mit meinen UVC ganz Kaputt an der Abdichtung.


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2015)

Da musst du mit dem Heißluftfön nachhelfen um das Teil in Form zu bringen!
(Ich hab damit sogar gelbe Drainagerohre in Form gebracht!)

Durch die stärkere Biegung mit den Billigschläuchen entstehen Verwirbelungen, was den Wasserfluss widerum einschränkt. Außerdem sind die Verstärkungen im Innern spürbar, was zu verstärkten Ablagerungen führt. Die mechanische Belastung ist außerdem ein weiteres Thema....

Diese grünen transparenten Schläuche sind noch steifer!

Mit dem verstärkten Teichschlauch, den ich empfohlen hab, ist es zwar auch nicht ganz so einfach, aber etwas flexibler als diese transparenten Schläuche ist er schon - außerdem wird mangels Lichteinfall das Algenwachstum nicht so beschleunigt!

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

siehe mein Edit.

Ja ist das auch noch ein thema, also Lichteinfall und Algen. PUH

Der schlauch wird ja nirgends geknickt und auch belastung kommt von aussen nicht. Daher hatte ich schon überlegt einen Staubsaugerschlauch zu nehmen 

Meinst du das die grünen noch fester sind.
Ich meine die mal im Baumarkt gesehen zu haben in 1" und die waren recht flexi.
Sieht man ja hier auch auf dem Bild von Lotte. Das könnte ich mit meinem Monster nicht.

Mit Heisluft habe ich schon versucht, der geht so wieder zurück.

Das blöde ist wenn man die im Netz bestellt dann weiß man nie, wie die sind. Und mit dem neuen Gesetzt muss man den Rückversand ja immer selbst Zahlen.


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2015)

Einen Schlauch kannst nicht zurücksenden - der wird ja extra für dich abgelängt!
Du hast schon den richtigen Schlauch ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

Sicher? Woher weißt du denn welchen ich habe? 
Was sagt ihr denn wegen der Belastung? 
Also wie gesagt da kommt nix drauf und geknickt wird nix, daher hätte ich schon gerne einen weicheren.

Ich versuche mal meinen jetzigen Zurück zugeben. Der kostet 10€ der Meter. Man wenn ich das mit dem Internet vergleiche.
Und dann ist das Geld auch noch rausgeschmissen


----------



## Michael S. (31. Mai 2015)

Sei froh das du dir gleich nen "guten" stabilen Schlauch gekauft hast! 

Ich hatte mir mal für andere Zwecke das hier gekauft, weil ich schnell was ganz günstiges brauchte:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006SYM3UM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

Super billig und mega Schrott! Siehe Kundenrezesion von Michael S.

Gruß Michael


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

Ja gut, weg ist sowas nicht. aber für meinen zweck einfach zu Steif. Ich kann den nicht mal den teichboden entlang legen und der ist schräg.
so einen Spiralschlauch wollte ich ja nun wieder holen.
Es ist aber hoffe ich so, dass der von amazon einfach nur billig war.
Wobei. Die Spiralschläuche von PVC welt sollten ja gut sein oder? 
Weil die kosten ja gerade mal 2,60€ per Meter. 

Da hätte ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. du schriebst bei amazon das die von innen Glatt sein müssen. Ist das  wichtig?


----------



## Michael S. (31. Mai 2015)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. du schriebst bei amazon das die von innen Glatt sein müssen. Ist das  wichtig?



Klar ist das wichtig, jeder Stoff der sich bewegt verursacht Reibung.

Wenn jetzt ein Schlauch innen nicht glatt ist, sondern diese Spiralstruktur hat,
dann reibt da das Wasser stärker an den Rillen, es gibt viele viele kleine Verwirbelungen und diese Verursachen Reibung, und Reibung bremst und braucht Eniergie um überwunden zu werden! = weniger Wasser am anderen Ende!

Genau so ähnlich verhält es sich mit einem dünneren Schlauch. 
Eine gewisse Menge X an Wasser, muss, um in der gleichen Zeit in eimen dünneren Schlauch am anderen Ende raus zu kommen, im dünnen Schlauch viel schneller fliesen. Das bedeutet das die Wasserteilchen auch mit mehr Geschwindigkeit an der Schlauchwand vorbeireiben, und somit mehr Reibungdswiederstand haben. also weniger Wasser auf der anderen Seite bei gleicher Pumpenleistung ankommt.

Auch jedes T-Stück und jeder 90° Bogen jeder Winkel und jeder Übergang verursachen Reibung und Verwirbelungen im Wasserstrom und das bremst!

Das bedeutet im Klartext, mit einem möglichst großen/dicken und glatten und auch hartem Schlauch, möglichst gerade Verlegt mit wenig Übergängen und Bögen und Winkeln hat man den besten Wirkungsgrad!


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

Ok soweit klar. Aber so wie ich es verlegt habe muss man das ja schon machen sage ich mal , anderes kommt man ja gar nicht ans Ziel. Und da ich ja erst mal mit dem Wasser nach oben muss ist das ja so.

OK das war die Lehrstunde. Habe ich soweit auch verstanden, aber jetzt ging es mir ja darum den Steifen schlauch evtl durch einen anderen zu ersetzen. OK eure Meinung ist das so zu lassen.
aber das ist ja bestimmt wieder drauf bezogen wenn man das Level wie der auf 100% Profi setzt. Daher nochmal die frage.

Was spricht dagegen den Schlauch gegen einen wirklich flexiblen zu tauschen, wenn man drauf achtet keine knicke usw rein zu machen


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2015)

Also ich hatte am Ausgang des Filters (4x1,5") auch so einen "hochflexiblen" Baumarktschrott - hab das vorletztes Jahr gegen den glattwandigen, schwarzen Schlauch (ich bezeichne ihn als HD-Schlauch) getauscht.
Ich musste den Schlauch erstmal um fast 90° nach dem Auslauf abwinkeln und dannn gings weiter zwischen den Betonschalen und Steinen der Kaskade.
Das geht schon - ist halt etwas schwieriger als mit den dünnwandigen Spiralschläuchen, aber es ist machbar.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

und dann ist da noch die Frostsicherheit, bzw. Wärmebeständigkeit bei Schläuchen zu beachten.


----------



## amselmeister (31. Mai 2015)

Also ihr würdet definitiv keine Beweglicheren Schläuche nehmen?

Es geht ja auch darum das die sich ja wieder etwas zurück biegen wollen und dann zerren die so an den Anschlüssen was evtl zu Undichtigkeiten führt.


----------



## amselmeister (1. Juni 2015)

klasse war heute beim Teichladen und der hat zumindest in 50mm von Superfisch auch Spiralschlauch. Viel Günstiger und sehr beweglich und auch von innen fast glatt. 
Hätte ich mir den man in 40mm geholt.

so wie den hier
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------

